# New Small Car Recommendations, Please?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am looking to change my car in the next month or so. For a long time now I have had a new car every three years and I intend to carry on doing that. In a lot of ways I prefer it because for the last 12 years I have never bought so much as a tyre or exhaust and I have never had to worry about MOT. My last four, including the current one, have been SEATs, and though I've always been happy with them I fancy a change.

I am the least petrol headed person you will ever come across. Cars really don't matter to me, as long as they work well and are reasonably comfortable, and I have no desire to drive fast. Most of the time my car is used for the commute to work (11 miles each way) and it's me and a couple of bags. I don't need speed or performance, just something to get me there and back. Something with low enough emissions to avoid road fund tax, cheap insurance and frugal running costs would be ideal.

If you have looked at anything recently that you think might fit the bill, I would be grateful for a heads up or recommendation.

Many thanks.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Totota Yaris D4D, reliability, reasonably comfortable. 60+ MPG Â£20 year road tax.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

pug 107, my mrs loves hers


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Vauxhall Corsa, Fiat Punto or Alfa Mito?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

VW Up. Amazing little TARDIS!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of an off the wall choice but 20 miles a day isn't far

Electric Smart car


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slow and enough room for you bags










And if you are feeling the need for speed


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

anything german or japanese....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid anything French.

Small Fiats are usually quite good


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Skoda citigo or vw up takes some beating as a cheap to run small car. Yaris hybrid is a good option if you want high mpg .

For a bit of fun fiat 500 abarth had one for a weekend recently had a massive smile on my face


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> Avoid anything French.


Standard reply on every Brit internet forum car thread I've ever read.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you for the good ideas â€" and the interesting ones! I shall set up a few test drives the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> pug 107, my mrs loves hers


That's a good possibility as it is basically a Toyota Aygo same engine and transmission.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

11 miles each way - cycle !


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > Avoid anything French.
> ...


Unless you're interested in the flora and fauna of motorway verges, in which case a French car will facilitate many opportunities to get more closely aquainted with such wildlife. Also a standard reply :lol:

I've owned Citroens and a Fiat Brava and despite their reputation, they never missed a beat, in fact I got quite attached to the Fiat. Had a Renault Laguna years ago but hated it - not beacuse anything went wrong, but because the seats were awful and gave me backache.

Citroen has a new C1 (aka new Toyota Aygo/new Peugeot 108) http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/citroen/c1-2014/

Mazda has a new Mazda 2 coming soon http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/mazda/2-2015/

Kia Rio is a good little car for the money http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/kia/rio-2011/


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyundai i 10. Light and quick with a lovely gear box and a good warranty and 5 doors. Have a test drive. :yes:

Fiat 500 best seats in the business. Very comfy and good for your back.

The mini (BMW) is the opposite, just like sitting in the bottom of a bucket!

Aygo and 107 both drive well.

If you fancy 3 years of torture and ridicule go for the Chevy Spark.


----------

